# E61 group thermosyphon stall



## RisingPower (Dec 27, 2009)

Just wondering whether anyone who's disassembled the top of the e61 group in a hx, whether there was all of a sudden, luke warm middle part of the grouphead, but the top was its usual scolding to the touch.

(Descaled and cleaned the acorn/upper filter section, all reassembled fine).

Think it may just need to flush some water through the system as I may have dried it out a tiny bit when cleaning it, but just curious.


----------

